# What gun will you be using on opening day of dove season??



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lets try to keep this post going all the way until the season starts. What company gun, gauge, and choke will you be using on sept 5th?

BENELLI SUPER BLACK EAGLE 12 ga, imp cylinder


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 24, 2009)

benelli sbe 12ga imp cylinder for the opener, sunday will be the fun shoot, mossberg .410 pump, and monday probably playing with the beretta urika AL391 II 20GA


----------



## Markn30135 (Aug 24, 2009)

1967 Mfg Remington 870 Wingmaster 12 ga, Modified...........my kid gun!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mossberg 500 20 Gauge Improved Cylinder.


----------



## bassman bo (Aug 24, 2009)

Remington 1100 LT 20 gauge improved cylinder


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 24, 2009)

Benelli SBE2 12 ga. with Comp-N-Choke Imp. Mod choke and a Rem. 1187 20 ga. with Imp. Cyl. choke... 

All depends how they are flying and where I'm sitting on the field!


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 24, 2009)

Benelli SBE II 12g Probably and improved but will have to see how they are flying


----------



## geauburntigerfan (Aug 24, 2009)

Smith & Wesson 12 gauge  -  improved cylinder.  It's old, but it shoots great.


----------



## Esylivin (Aug 24, 2009)

Little Browning Citori O/U 20 gauge w/ IC and Mod.  Great dove gun.


----------



## turkeys101 (Aug 24, 2009)

my sweet ol' 20 gauge.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 24, 2009)

Winchester 1500 20 ga. shooting a LM choke.


----------



## bighunter23 (Aug 24, 2009)

BENELLI SUPER BLACK EAGLE 12 ga, imp cylinder


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 24, 2009)

1974 Remington 1100 20 ga. 26" IC barrel.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 24, 2009)

(Stoeger )  12 guage Improved Cylinder


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 24, 2009)

Either Browning A5 20 Gauge IC or Sweet Sixteen IC


----------



## Murphy (Aug 24, 2009)

Remington SP-10 magnum 
30" vent rib  10guage


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well if I can find a dove shoot my near mint condition Ithaca Model 37 Ultra Featherweight 20 gauge with IC.  Brother gave it to me for Christmas.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2009)

Sweet Sixteen


----------



## Timbo 66 (Aug 24, 2009)

Traditions ALS2100 IC, unless I can convince my better half that I need a new Beretta Urika 2.


----------



## BuckBoy (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll take a couple to the field. 
My 1st gun -a Ithaca single shot 20 ga. The barrel is bent to the point that you can tell it but it still kills birds.

The gun my Grandfather(RIP) gave me on my 16th birthday - a LC Smith 20 ga sk/ic.

My gun of choice - Ruger 20 ga sk/sk


----------



## dbvining (Aug 24, 2009)

Benelli super 90. 12 ga mod. choke 
Monday, Citori 20 ga. to play with


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 24, 2009)

remington 870 28" barrel and a skeet 2 choke. then a AR15 with 30 round clip so i can get them on the wire. LOL


----------



## Broncoxlt (Aug 24, 2009)

mossberg 500a 28in barrel mod choke.


----------



## telco guy (Aug 24, 2009)

bROWNING A5 12GA IMP/CYL


----------



## fi8shmasty (Aug 24, 2009)

Murphy said:


> Remington SP-10 magnum
> 30" vent rib  10guage



Im with Murph,.. Mossy 935, 3 1/2" 4's


----------



## 8pointduck (Aug 24, 2009)

Browning Citori White Lightning 12g.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Aug 25, 2009)

*I'll be shooting a .........*

Browning Citori 20 gauge full over mod w/ Winchester super-x 71'/2's game loads.


----------



## mikee (Aug 25, 2009)

*shotgun*

1953 Browning Superposed  Lightning 12 ga. with 28 ga. Purbaugh tubes


----------



## timetohunt (Aug 25, 2009)

Mossberg 20ga 500 pump with 28" barrel and modified choke


----------



## Bill Brown (Aug 25, 2009)

Saturday: Rem. 870, 28ga, 25" barrel with Briley chokes;

Monday:   Browning Citori, 16ga O/U


----------



## rabbithound (Aug 25, 2009)

Browning A-5 Light 12 ...modified choke


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Aug 25, 2009)

rabbithound said:


> Browning A-5 Light 12 ...modified choke



X2


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Aug 25, 2009)

Remington 11/87,  imp cyl, with any shot shell that goes 1255 per sec.
A deadly combination.


----------



## hammerz71 (Aug 25, 2009)

My Escort 12 ga., I/C choke, but will have my modified in my pocket.  Originally bought this gun as a "beater" to preserve my early '70s 1100 from getting beat up in the truck, but it's actually become my favorite shooter over the two years I've had it.  If anybody is looking for a cheap beater autoloader that handles every 2 3/4 and 3" shell out there, doesn't kick at all and goes bang every time, I wholeheartedly recommend one.  Over 4 cases of shells thru it to date without the first issue.  Bass Pro will throw them on sale for $269 from time to time.

Fiocchi 7.5 game loads will be the shells.  I personally prefer 8's, especially in the early season, but I got an awesome deal on the Fiocchi's about 10 years ago, $39.95 a case when a place was going out of business and I bought them out.  Down to my last case and a half, so I guess for the first time in years, I'm gonna have to buy shells for clay bustin' and dove huntin'...


----------



## lambos77 (Aug 25, 2009)

super nova 12 full
remington 1187 12 imp mod
and will have a few others with me.


----------



## iq_52 (Aug 26, 2009)

Either a Browning Light 12 in modified or a 870 Remington 12 ga. IC

Depends on how the mood strikes me that morning.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 26, 2009)

Ithaca 10 gauge modified for the high flyers and my SBE with IC for everything else.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 26, 2009)

Remington 11-87 SP, 26" barrel, IC Comp-N-Choke

Remington 1100, 28" barrel, MOD Kicks High Flyer

Shoot 3 times with the 11-87, drop it and pick up the 1100, shoot 3 more times and hope to get lucky.


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Aug 26, 2009)

SBE/improved


----------



## blklab1 (Aug 26, 2009)

a citori satin hunter o/u with rhino chokes.mercy,grace,and joy my three akc master hunters will be more than willing to retrieve any birds i knock down


----------



## rfthigpeniii (Aug 26, 2009)

*Dove Gun*

Beretta AL391 Urika II 12ga Dove Duster choke & Beretta Silver Pigeon O/U 20 Improved & Modified


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 26, 2009)

You boys shoot just one gun?

Dove shoots are dry and are not as abusive as say, duck hunting, and I'll take 2-4 guns just to get them out and shoot them.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 26, 2009)

GAGE said:


> Ithaca 10 gauge modified for the high flyers and my SBE with IC for everything else.



wow. 10 gauge a little overkill for doves brother. haha


----------



## GAGE (Aug 26, 2009)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> wow. 10 gauge a little overkill for doves brother. haha



I have a bunch of 3.5 #4's that I would like to get rid of and she really is a sweet shooter.    A little heavy but oh so smooth!


----------



## Dpsmith (Aug 26, 2009)

i shoot my grandpa's ole winchester model 1400 i think thats what it is aleast. lol built in imp. choke in the barrel. its a sweet shooting gun. will be slinging some kinda 7.5 maybe 8 size shot at them not sure yet.


----------



## krdix2020 (Aug 27, 2009)

Benelli M2 with mod choke and a Vinci with mod choke


----------



## Pete Gray (Aug 27, 2009)

*Don't want those falling on me!*



GAGE said:


> I have a bunch of 3.5 #4's that I would like to get rid of and she really is a sweet shooter.    A little heavy but oh so smooth!



Dude, its dove season not turkey season....just kidding...I wish I owned a 10. Go tear 'em up!  (No pun intended)

Winchester Super X2----either IC or Mod depending on how they are flying.


----------



## tlong286 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm bringing the Browning Brothers--- '96 Gold Hunter 12Ga and '69 A5 Light 12 Woodstock Edition to slaughter the Bird of Peace.

Firing Fiocchi White Rhinos with an IC choke and IC tube. Doomsday approaches over the Mojo.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 27, 2009)

I will be shooting a Silver Pigeon 20 ga with Briley ic / mod, my son will be shooting his AL391 Urika 12 ga. with ported Rhino i/c choke.


----------



## dgilles (Aug 27, 2009)

traditions by fausti o/u  with improved cyl on top and modified on bottom. top barrel firing first


----------



## Big Country (Aug 27, 2009)

Browning Gold Euro 12ga. IC and Rem. 1100 12ga. IC, cause im sure the Browning will jam at least once.


----------



## injun joe (Aug 27, 2009)

A5 on Saturday
BSS 20 sporter on Sunday
Model 42 on Monday


----------



## Inshore GA (Aug 27, 2009)

Remington 870 20 gauge 

Beretta Al 391 12 gauge

I like the 20 the best in the dove field


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 28, 2009)

AYA #56 Sidelock-Ejector 20ga SXS











Adam


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 28, 2009)

beautiful gun Coveyrise90! If I can find a place for my son and I to go .... I will be using a Rem. 1100 Lite 20, mod choke. It was my grandfathers and I love to shoot it; its just a lot of fun.


----------



## Winchester101 (Aug 30, 2009)

winchester101 pigeon grade featherwieght


----------



## mojo02 (Sep 1, 2009)

Benelli Cordoba 12 ga


----------



## Boneskull (Sep 1, 2009)

Browning A500 R, 12 Ga, Improved Cylinder for me. My 15 year old son will be using a Franchi 620 VS, 20 GA, with a Modified Choke.
Bone


----------



## fredw (Sep 1, 2009)

Beretta 20 gauge over/under with improved cylinder and modifed chokes.


----------



## Delane01 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be shooting a double barrel over and under side by side top/bottom next to single shot pump automatic 12 gauge 410.


----------



## iceman64 (Sep 1, 2009)

My New Benelli Vinci 12 ga mod choke.


----------



## MossyOak (Sep 1, 2009)

*Lanber 12 gauge O/U 28inch*

Model 2087
Caliber : 12 GAUGE 
Action : OVER/UNDER 
Barrel Length : 28" 
Overall Length : 44.5" 
http://www.lanberusa.com/models.htm


----------



## Delane01 (Sep 2, 2009)

I shoot a Lanber, also, or an A5.


----------



## CraigM (Sep 2, 2009)

Remington 1100 G3 12 guage LM.

Backup Browning Gold Hunter 3.5 Mod choke


----------



## boothy (Sep 2, 2009)

browning gold 12 ga. improved cyl 26"


----------



## tyler1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Winchester 101 that my dad just gave me improved over full and a Remington 870 with improved.  Taking both.


----------



## deerslaya1129 (Sep 4, 2009)

Charles Daly Pump 20 ga. and Remington 870 Pump 12 ga.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 4, 2009)

Stoeger model 2000 improved cylinder. It will also be used saturday morning for geese.


----------



## abrannon (Sep 4, 2009)

A Huglu 12 Ga sxs Both barrels Xtra Full Choke , and a 12 ga Verona with MC.


----------



## catch22 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ithaca model 37 - 12 ga - 30" full choke......been shootin it since I was 15, and don't know any better!!


----------



## GCrook (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a brand new Xtrema2 today from Barrow's in Butler. Have wanted this gun for 3 years. Can't wait til tomorrow.


----------



## rmucken1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Stoeger 2000 12 ga.  26" with I/C


----------



## Wood Smoke (Sep 4, 2009)

Beretta 687 Silver Pigeon Gr IV            ....... as some bubba at a sporting clays course once said "the one with the gold chickens on it!"


----------



## slingshot86 (Sep 4, 2009)

the gun that goes boom every time (870 express).


----------



## ultramag (Sep 4, 2009)

Benelli SBE II / improved cylinder or improved modified


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 5, 2009)

slingshot86 said:


> the gun that goes boom every time (870 express).



What he said.


----------



## one hogman (Sep 8, 2009)

*dove gun*

Well boys the feathers have cleared, how many got that magical 15 on Saturday?? hope you had as much fun as I did I got 14 and had to leave early with a Stoeger 2000 the gun shoots good for me, I left the red label home for the 1st season in years really like that stoeger had two Benellis and can hit better with the cheap gun.


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 17, 2009)

Open Day in Arkansas, Stoeger Condor 12 ga. O&U The barrels I took to Ballistic Specialites aka Angle Port in Batesville AR. to have the Forcing Cones Lengthen, both barrels Back Bored to 740, both barrels polished, Chambers Polished, and a Extended Porting done on both barrels.
Chokes, Dove & Quail : Ballistic Specialites IC & LM






Second day of Arkansas Dove Season, Remington Spartan SPR310 12ga. O&U , the Forcing Cones Lengthen, polished barrels and .15 & .10 Ballistic Specialites Chokes


----------

